# black mystery snail in trouble



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

my black mystery snail is developing greenish-blue marks on his shelll and has what apears to be a long, thin crack along his shell. anything you can tell me will be helpful.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

like i said earlier, he needs more calcium. Get a cuttle bone and feed calcium rich foods.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Summer said:


> like i said earlier, he needs more calcium. Get a cuttle bone and feed calcium rich foods.


Summer, I was just wondering about these, you mean the cuttle bones for Parakeets? Do you just toss them in there? I have 2 Nirite snails, no problems but I was wondering if they should have calcium as well


----------

